

Startup Quote: Joel Spolsky, co-founder, Stack Exchange - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/5540425619

======
raychancc
Listen to your customers, not your competitors.

\- Joel Spolsky (@spolsky)

<http://startupquote.com/post/5540425619>

